# Pic Test



## Road Dog (Oct 29, 2013)

Pic


----------



## peejrey (Oct 29, 2013)

[ol][font="impact,chicago"][strike]_*This*_[/strike] is [font="%value"]a [style="background-color: #ffcc00;"]t[/style][style="background-color: #ffcc00;"]est[/style] of post reply options[/font][/font][/ol][ul][font="impact,chicago"][font="%value"]Info here[/font][/font][/ul]


----------



## jarhead67 (Oct 31, 2013)

Trying to embed picture from the computer into post rather than attach. Test.....


----------



## jarhead67 (Oct 31, 2013)

OK, that didn't work. Anyone know how to embed or insert the photo directly into the message? The attachments are limited to 1 photo only per post. I don't use a photo hosting service so I would be uploading the pictures directly off my computer to be embedded into the post.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 31, 2013)

Ask Tim.If it's under a certain dimension it may do THISI don't have the details.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 31, 2013)

test


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 31, 2013)

test 2


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 31, 2013)

Huh, size doesn't really matter. []


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 31, 2013)

pic


----------



## sandchip (Oct 31, 2013)

Lemme see what kind of luck I have.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, not what I wanted exactly.  I don't see an embed feature.  So, what do I need to do?


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 1, 2013)

The last pic that is embedded was from photobucket.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes there are those Roger but nothing about embed that I see. It does allow photo's up the 3MB though.That's great (but huge if you ask me) for people that haven't learned to crop or re-size pics. Does this version of the forum have a built in browser for you to use or do you do everything from an external one?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 1, 2013)

"Not sure what you mean by a built in browser"I mean anything that doesn't show  a toolbar, of any kind.I'll post the two screen shots soon.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry, it's tough when you can't see or use the post reply and the original post at the same time but that's another story.With tool bars.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 1, 2013)

Without I hope. I had to open the full version of post reply but forgot the first time.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2013)

When The pix are to big the x gets covered by the tool bar and you cant x out and leave.You have to use the back button and doing that does not bring you back to the original page. If it did, that would not be a problem but it is a pain to go through all of that just to look at a picture.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2013)

[attachment=Eagle !.jpg]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 1, 2013)

ASPPLAYGROUND.NET ???  What the hell is that???


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 1, 2013)

"If you open 'full version' from 'quick reply' there is a box 'View the Post You're Replying To'"Yes, but for me it greys out the main page so copying requires closing out the reply box. View just failed when I tried it but that was days ago, I haven't tried it lately.That may be Firefox, I don't know. It's not that important at the moment.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 1, 2013)

> ASPPLAYGROUND.NET ??? What the hell is that???


It's the same site software as before but a REALLY new version. The alternative that may have worked better would be to format and start over losing all the old data. Upgrades and even just updates seldom go well.Think of it as trying to upgrade from XP service pack 3 to Windows 8 all at once. I remember service pack 3 and nothing worked right. That's why I still run 2 Anyway,yhat's about the time frame were talking about.
Eric


----------



## whittled (Nov 1, 2013)

I was going to post an example but even the full version post box doesn't allow it now except for linking. The picture, paperclip ect. are gone now.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2013)

[attachment=bininger.JPG] [attachment=bininger.JPG]


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2013)

Now, I be overkillin', but I think I'm starting to catch on.  Thanks, Roger.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2013)

One more time.[attachment=blondie.jpg]


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2013)

Is there a way to have it show only the larger picture without the thumbnail image below it?


----------



## GACDIG (Nov 2, 2013)

This is just a test.....  Only a test.  []


----------



## GACDIG (Nov 2, 2013)




----------

